# Just bought a car with a PPI5440 installed...



## vtvette (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey all, 

Just bought a 1990 300ZX TwinTurbo with a PPI 5440 installed. The car has (had) old school MB Quart speakers that were shot. It also had a 10" Alphasonik 200 series sub. 

I'm planning to upgrade the sub, speakers and head unit but I've read the PPI amp is (was) pretty good. 

It's a small 2 seater so and I don't need thundering power, just a nice clean system. 

Any opinions on this "old school" amp? Any reason I should upgrade? Anyone know around what time frame this amp would have been current? I'm thinking late 90's/early 2000's? 

Thanks,


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Not a bad amp. At the time, Precision Power had 2 lines of amps, the Power Class and the PPI. The Power Class amps were top tier and some of the most respectable amps of the time. The PPI line was less expensive, but by today's standards would still be considered mid-level. It replaced their Sanoma line from a few years before.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

not a bad amp, amazing car. just sold mine not to long ago :/


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh like that's not the same car


----------



## vtvette (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the info!


----------

